# Abdominal lymphadenectomy with laparoscopic colectomy



## jbrewer (Sep 29, 2010)

Medicare is denying the 38747 abdominal lymphadenectomy stating that 44205 laparoscopic colectomy is not a primary pick for 38747.  38747 should get paid we have to do this to see if patient has metastatic disease and thererfore affecting the patient treatment.  How can this be billed.


----------

